# Can i use old fuse box as a junction box



## sfeyelectric (Dec 31, 2010)

Doing a fuse box to 100amp service change. Only problem is their service drop is on the other side of the house than their fuse panel! Can i use the old fuse box as a junction box considering the new panel has to be where the service enters the house?


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

sfeyelectric said:


> Doing a fuse box to 100amp service change. Only problem is their service drop is on the other side of the house than their fuse panel! Can i use the old fuse box as a junction box considering the new panel has to be where the service enters the house?


Most of the service changes I saw, the contractors did it that way. Depends on how many circuits you have to move. Tech screw the cover shut and run whatever is needed to connect the two panels together.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We either do that or pull them up or down and set boxes. Depends on the job. Sometimes they want the old panel gone.


----------



## sfeyelectric (Dec 31, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> We either do that or pull them up or down and set boxes. Depends on the job. Sometimes they want the old panel gone.


Yeah they are not concerned if i use the old one or not, Just wanted to double check and make sure it was legal to do. Added a whole lot of work and wire to the job!


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Think of it this way. If you rip the guts out of a panel or a fuse box isn't it essentially a j-box waiting to happen anyway?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

sfeyelectric said:


> Doing a fuse box to 100amp service change. Only problem is their service drop is on the other side of the house than their fuse panel! Can i use the old fuse box as a junction box considering the new panel has to be where the service enters the house?


There should be no issue doing what you propose.


----------

